# GlobeHopper Coffee & Lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Our Mission: To provide a charismatic venue where coffee, culture and community connect.

Our Values: GlobeHopper Coffee House & Lounge promises to uphold the following core standards:

Engaged and knowledgeable baristas

Charismatic and inviting atmosphere

Top-quality product and service

Consistent and prompt delivery

In addition to enjoying sophisticated espresso-beverages, patrons can enjoy a hip community-based social gathering place that differs from the commercial coffeehouse chains. He&#8230;

More...


----------

